# Almost epic today



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hit east Galveston today after giving a little talk last night to Bayou Vista fishing Club. Caught fish pretty steady throughout the day in just about any manner of methods. 14 trout between 16-18. Did not take pics if all of them, not going to take a pic of every 16 inches. catch and release. Even lost a 35inch redfish, and was sorta glad he finally got off.

Caught fish using the follow patyerns

Back lake gut emptying glass minnows caught 4 on top each 16. Spook jr. Worked back with the current.

Mid bay reefs
Shrimp hoping birds working . 
Little Johns in golden bream and glow on 1/16th oz heads.

Mid bay reef slicks popped up works the slicks to pick off a couple more on little johns.

Blind drifted a deep reef for a couple.

Then finished off on shallow mud and shell 3-4 ft with bait on it for a good topwater bite on the orange skitter walk.

Best bite started on incoming except for the evening topwater bite.

Really just went out and read the water like our DVDs detail. 
http://www.troutsupport.com/

Y'all have fun this weekend. Don't let the wind keep you off the water. Today's bite got way better after the wind picked up.
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txspeck (Jul 26, 2009)

*Dinks*

That's my story, can't find a trout over 23" last 3 times out!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

txspeck said:


> That's my story, can't find a trout over 23" last 3 times out!


That's alright, it was a decent bite all day. I'll take that any day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Way to gonTobin. Bill we hit Matty yesterday and that water was tore up. We hot that south shoreline and its tore up all the way to the shoreline.


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for the nice report , Tobin ! Fat fish .


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Good report! Thanks for posting!


----------



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

Great report Tobin! Always enjoy reading them


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks CTSA... glad I can help out.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I want a 23" trout  Nice report!!


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Great report and nice fishin....Good job as always !


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> I want a 23" trout  Nice report!!


You'll get there MrsChasin, you'll get there.

Thanks all. Waiting on my Prop and then I gotta drop by SunCoast Marine in Lamarque and replace the seals on the Lower. Hope to get back out soon. I'm hearing good things from EastBay.


----------

